# I need a new way to package my soap



## Melharma (Jul 17, 2011)

I've been wrapping my melt and pour soaps in saran and using a little heat gun to seal it.  It's been working out great and looks nice but over the last couple weeks, probably because of the heat (I live in Vegas) it's been starting to crinkle and not look neat and polished.  I'm looking for a new way to wrap my soaps if anyone has any tips.  I liked the saran but one draw back is that the scent seeps thru, I'm looking for a better way to keep the scent in the bar of soap.  I was looking at these heat seal bags and not sure about those.  I kinda wanted something neater and more polished looking.  Thanks!


----------



## llineb (Jul 21, 2011)

I use the shrink bags.  You can get one side smooth and the other side might have a few bumps but your can put your label over it.  I then set out a sample bar wrapped in saran wrap for people to smell since you can't really smell through the shrink wrap bags.  They stay smooth and hold the scent very well!


----------



## Catmehndi (Jul 25, 2011)

Cellophane will not let the scent through.
The Saran Wrap is really for immediate sales and certainly not ideal for hot or humid weather.


----------



## morrainewoods (Jul 25, 2011)

I currently use the muslin bags, I have used the organza in the past.  You can smell it w/o touching.


----------



## carebear (Jul 25, 2011)

Doesn't the muslin bag mar the surface of the soap, though?


----------



## palms1124 (Sep 2, 2011)

Would you mind sharing where you purchase your shrink bags?


----------



## llineb (Sep 2, 2011)

I get the 4x6 bags at www.papermart.com.  They also have cello, bows and organza bags.


----------



## palms1124 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for a quick response.  I used to visit this forum all the time then I had a puter problem and lost it.  I'm so glad to be back with all these wonderful helpful people.  Since it has been a while hopefully I can help some back


----------



## JaneDoe (Sep 3, 2011)

How bout soap boxes?


----------



## palms1124 (Sep 3, 2011)

I think with boxes the glycerin would stick to them.  Unless you can tell me of a different box that I am not aware of.


----------



## llineb (Sep 3, 2011)

Could wrap them in shrink wrap or saran wrap then put in boxes.

I shrink wrap mine then put them in a cello bag with a tie.  This way they will have a long shelf life and I wont need to re-wrap at anytime.  I leave a small slice of soap wrapped in saran wrap in front of the cello bags so people can pick the sample up and smell it.  Keeps my inventory free of damage from people grabbing and sniffing.


----------



## Melharma (Oct 25, 2011)

llineb said:
			
		

> Could wrap them in shrink wrap or saran wrap then put in boxes.
> 
> I shrink wrap mine then put them in a cello bag with a tie.  This way they will have a long shelf life and I wont need to re-wrap at anytime.  I leave a small slice of soap wrapped in saran wrap in front of the cello bags so people can pick the sample up and smell it.  Keeps my inventory free of damage from people grabbing and sniffing.



this is what I've been doing also and it seems to work out well.  I have been shrink wrapping and then using a heat gun, looks great but I'm always concerned if my customers have a hard time opening them up.  any ideas?


----------



## llineb (Nov 25, 2011)

Melharma said:
			
		

> llineb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use mine all the time and just use scissors to open the side.  It works fine. I think when people are ready to use it they just want it open and don't care if it gets scratched in the process.  I think preserving the soap for the customer is more important than the difficulty of opening it.


----------



## bellashomemadesoap (Dec 16, 2011)

For storage I wrap my soaps in shrink wrap with a cigar band. At craft fairs
I put the "try me" soaps in organza bags with a tag with the scent on it. Hope this helps.


----------



## BulkApothecary (Dec 30, 2011)

Uline has a number of options.  They have great prices on the shrink bags and poly bags.  The thicker the material, the more likely the scent won't seep through.  I have also had a lot of success with clamshells as long as they are good quality. There are a number of sites out their that carry clamshells for soaps.  We just brought in a few thousand of them in different styles and it is something we are planning on adding to our site in the next week or so but in the mean time I am sure you can find them online somewhere. :wink:


----------



## carebear (Dec 31, 2011)

for shrink wrap, I love nationalshrinkwrap.com


----------

